# Truma water heater help



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Just been away for the night and our water heater didn't work. Plenty of gas,water etc and outside vent cover was removed. Tried both heat settings but still no luck. Any ideas please??


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Do you have any other gas appliances - are they working? Can you heat your water on elec - if so, does that work?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Water heater is gas only. Fridge and hob worked fine on gas.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

which Truma have you got model number?

Greenie


----------

